# BFO Plot Pic



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't know how many of you plant food plots, but I got some pics of some of my plots for this fall. This is a field of Buck Forage Oats.












Good hunting...

Kevin


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

There are also other pics in the gallery of all my plots this fall, but I don't know how to get the pics to come up on the thread...so you can browse the gallery I guess  Unless someone can steer me in the right direction... Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

nice pics. looks like it was a nice day


----------

